# non resident accounts



## Tommy (2 Feb 2003)

i received letter stating an account no. and a query on it in relation to non residential accounts
what web site could i look up to help me to decide what to do


Topic titled edited - Tommy


----------



## Parklane (2 Feb 2003)

*Who got the interest?*

Back in the late 80's some financial institutions interpreted the new DIRT regulations to mean that it was not the account holder but the person who received the interest on the account as the one who should or should not pay DIRT tax.

They encouraged Irish residents to open accounts using their Irish address and have the interest posted to a child that was living abroad.  Because it was being posted abroad DIRT tax was not deducted by the financial institution.

Unfortunately many of these Irish residents will now be receiving letters from the revenue. In some cases the person who opened the account in the first place may now be dead and the elderly spouse may not know or remember the details.

If you are one of these contact the financial institution for copies of the account opening form and the non resident declaration that was completed for starters.


----------



## Tommy (3 Feb 2003)

*links*

Hi Tricia

See  and .

I think you will probably need to seek professional advice on this topic rather than solely reading up on it on a website, as the letter may have (or more hopefully may not have) serious implictions for you, including the possibility of large financial liabilities and/or prosecution. You should treat this matter as urgent, and as Parklane says, you should obtain as much information as is available from the bank concerned as soon as possible.


----------



## tricia (9 Feb 2003)

*non resident a/c*

tommy and parklane thanks for your help on non resident accounts


----------

